
Yahoo to Announce Zimbra Sale to VMware Tomorrow - chanux
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20100111/yahoo-will-announce-zimbra-sale-to-vmware-tomorrow-as-it-looks-over-bids-for-small-biz-unit/
======
awa
Vmware buying Zimbra intrigues me more than yahoo selling it. It would be
interesting to see what they want to do with it since they dont really have
any products currently in this space.

~~~
kqr2
Near the end of the article:

 _One source noted that the reason VMware was interested in nabbing Zimbra is
that its execs want to expand “up the stack” from the Silicon Valley software
company’s position in virtualization._

~~~
plinkplonk
"One source noted that the reason VMware was interested in nabbing Zimbra is
that its execs want to expand “up the stack” from the Silicon Valley software
company’s position in virtualization."

Too many clueless MBA types in VMWare?

------
scrrr
I wonder if VMWare will change licensing schemes. Yahoo's model was by going
through "value added resellers" and "hosting service partners".

